# First road bike, first ride. Scared witless.



## jo_e (12 Aug 2013)

Bought my first road bike yesterday, took it out for a spin tonight. Utterly terrifying. I'm used to a MTB so this feels entirely different. 
I couldn't quite figure the gears out, came to a dead stop going uphill, (I'll get the hang of it) and then the brakes... yikes. 

Was going to ride to work tomorrow but worried I'll end up in a ditch or something. Anyone else made the switch? How long does it take to not hug the brake levers for dear life and to feel like you have some control over the bike? I felt like I was starting from scratch.

I did try the bike before I bought it, and it felt fine, but there's a difference between pootling around a deserted car park and trying to avoid real obstacles, people and dogs on tripwires. 

Jo


----------



## Kies (12 Aug 2013)

Ride it every day and increase your time in the saddle. Yes a road bike is a different beast,but once tamed, there is no better feeling


----------



## SWSteve (12 Aug 2013)

Hi Jo,

What was it that you found difficult? The placing of gears/brakes? The width of the bars?

I found my bike really scary and difficult to ride the first time around, I hadn't ridden a bike for years beforehand, and it felt twitchy and difficult to get used to. As time has continued I've found myself getting more confident in the bike, both with braking, shifting, placing hands on the bars, moving to the drops and I hope the same would be the case for you. Give it more than just one ride and it should hopefully come together.


----------



## buggi (12 Aug 2013)

LOL the first time i rode mine, i nearly went into the car park barrier at work coz i forgot where the brakes were.

get back on it tomorrow, you will find it much better. soon you won't want to go back to an MTB unless you're actually going off road.

just remember that the brakes are not as good at your mtb, so keep an eye on the road ahead and brake early for junctions. and remember where your brakes are!


----------



## jo_e (12 Aug 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> What was it that you found difficult? The placing of gears/brakes? The width of the bars?



Yup. All of that.  
I suppose the riding position on the drops takes some getting used to. I had to stay on the drops to make sure I could keep my hands on the brakes, as I felt safer that way. I'm a little way off joining a cycling club! 
My route to work is mainly cycle path so I could use it tomorrow but I am looking fondly at my trusty MTB in the shed right now!


----------



## jo_e (12 Aug 2013)

buggi said:


> LOL the first time i rode mine, i nearly went into the car park barrier at work coz i forgot where the brakes were.



This, I fear, will be me making a dramatic entrance to work in the morning.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Aug 2013)

Im not long off an MTB and on a road bike . Stick with it and you will love it ! Soon you will be going the long way to get somewhere you don't want to be just so you can go the long way around to go home


----------



## SWSteve (12 Aug 2013)

@jo_e you should use the roadie tomorrow, it's too easy to just use what you know


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Aug 2013)

Of course it feels different to your tractor. Perseverance is the only solution and some brave pills if you are a proper pussy


----------



## buggi (13 Aug 2013)

you will find it easier to ride "on the hoods" (the rubber bits of the handlebars) and you will get used to braking from there also. if you find the reach too long, get a shorter stem. it is difficult to use the brakes from there to begin with, you feel like you're on your fingertips, but you will get used to it, and get used to braking earlier so that you don't have to brake hard. stick with it, you will soon love it.


----------



## Easytigers (13 Aug 2013)

Keep at it! Took me a good couple of weeks before I felt completely at ease on the roadie...and a few more with odd pains and niggles...felt at one point that I'd completely made the wrong decision as I felt my body would never get used to it...typically got on the very next day and it felt perfect...never looked back since!


----------



## Shortmember (13 Aug 2013)

I switched from a flat handlebar hybrid to a Dawes Giro 300 but I could never get on with the drop bars,no matter how much I persevered.So I took a hacksaw to the bars and cut most of the curved part off,turned the butchered bars upside down and fitted them 'bullhorn' style with the brakes positioned on the remaining section of the upward pointing curved end.
It may not be an elegant solution to the problem, but I find the bike feels a lot more comfortable to ride now.


----------



## HLaB (13 Aug 2013)

Its not unusual to feel that uneasy on a first ride on a road bike, I certainly did (twitchyness  ) but when you come use to the balance/breaking/gears it starts to feel responsive.

As an aside I assume you are riding on the hoods, trying to ride on the drops will make it unessary difficult untill you are used to things.


----------



## GlasgowFinn (13 Aug 2013)

I switched from a heavy hybrid to a road bike and can empathise. 

Road bikes are responsive and light and great fun but they take a wee bit of getting used to. Persevere and ride in the hoods for a while.

My hybrid feels like a tractor now - in fact I'm planning on getting an orange light for the back.


----------



## jo_e (13 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Of course it feels different to your tractor. Perseverance is the only solution and some brave pills if you are a proper pussy


 

My work colleague christened my MTB "that bloody tractor" a few months ago. I think I'm over the initial "good grief I spent how much on this thing?" doubts. I like.



ItsSteveLovell said:


> @jo_e you should use the roadie tomorrow, it's too easy to just use what you know


 

I did, I made it, bruise and dent free. 
I took my time and still got here five minutes faster than usual .
Didn't feel anywhere near as tired as I do on the MTB, wishing the day away for the ride home. I couldn't brake on the hoods yesterday, but easier now. Getting used to the gears may take another few rides. 
Perhaps jumping on the bike at 8 last night wearing jeans and cycling through a park full of teenage misfits wasn't the best introduction to my new bike, but I think we're going to get along just fine.


----------



## jo_e (13 Aug 2013)

GlasgowFinn said:


> I switched from a heavy hybrid to a road bike and can empathise.
> 
> Road bikes are responsive and light and great fun but they take a wee bit of getting used to. Persevere and ride in the hoods for a while.
> 
> My hybrid feels like a tractor now - in fact I'm planning on getting an orange light for the back.


 

I don't much like the idea of doing the commute on the MTB again. I couldn't believe how little effort it took to get the bike moving, and the hill about 5 mins from my house which usually leaves me out of breath and very hot was a doddle. It was a fun ride though, except for avoiding the awful road surfaces I'm used to just trundling over.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Aug 2013)

Road bikes feel a bit sketchy because they are responsive. Utterly so. Soon, you'll find that a positive trait as you work out the differences between the mountain and the road bike. I'm not a small or light person, and most often look like a bear on a bicycle, yet once I found my place on the racing cycle, I've found it to be a good alternative to the slower mountain bike. On the road bike, more stability comes with speed. So feel free to get out there and let things get a little faster. Be careful, and after a few days you won't notice the difference in handling. We've all been down this road (literally) before.


----------



## Inertia (13 Aug 2013)

Ive only just got a road bike myself and can agree with most of what you say. I dont ride on the drops for most of the journey though, I use the upper part and keep my fingers over the brakes. Ive been out for a few rides with the guys and also commuted a few times now so I feel pretty confident. Im still not totally confident in the clips though Im sure it will come with time.

I think you will get used to it quickly, the closest I have come to falling off since I got the road bike was when I got onto the mountain bike to nip down the shops. I handled it like the roadie and almost fell off, it felt so different.


----------



## jo_e (13 Aug 2013)

Inertia said:


> Ive only just got a road bike myself and can agree with most of what you say. I dont ride on the drops for most of the journey though, I use the upper part and keep my fingers over the brakes. Ive been out for a few rides with the guys and also commuted a few times now so I feel pretty confident. Im still not totally confident in the clips though Im sure it will come with time.


 

I'm not quite brave enough to clip in yet. I took the SPD pedals off my mountain bike after faceplanting in the local park when a yorkshire terrier on a tripwire ran under my bike. I was so surprised I just fell off sideways.  I will probably try them next week once I've got a few miles in.


----------



## ayceejay (13 Aug 2013)

I have been riding a road bike for a long time but then I fractured my pelvis and spent six weeks off the bike, added to the new found fear it was like starting all over again. I attached the bike to a trainer and did a few sessions before I went on the road and this helped a lot, rollers would have been better for re-learning balance but I was too fearful. Your road handling skills will improve with time just start slow.


----------



## Sara_H (13 Aug 2013)

jo_e said:


> Bought my first road bike yesterday, took it out for a spin tonight. Utterly terrifying. I'm used to a MTB so this feels entirely different.
> I couldn't quite figure the gears out, came to a dead stop going uphill, (I'll get the hang of it) and then the brakes... yikes.
> 
> Was going to ride to work tomorrow but worried I'll end up in a ditch or something. Anyone else made the switch? How long does it take to not hug the brake levers for dear life and to feel like you have some control over the bike? I felt like I was starting from scratch.
> ...


 
I had a go on a friends road bike a few weeks ago. I say "had a go", but once I sat astride it I felt insecure and unsafe that I didn't actually ride it at all. I sat there for a while saying "I don't feel safe, this doesn't feel right" etc whilst everyone laughed uproariously at me. Then I got off and scuttled back indoors


----------



## Fubar (13 Aug 2013)

It may also help to "tilt" the handbars slightly up to make it easier to reach the brake levers from the hoods - there are 4 bolts at the front of the stem (in the middle of the handlebars from the front), loosen them off with an allen key and tilt the handlebars upwards until it feels comfortable (only slight movements) - remember to tighten the bolts back up again! I find the position on my road bike different to my commuter, as they are set up slightly differently. I'm never in the drops on my commuter and control the brakes comfortably from the hoods.


----------



## mustang1 (13 Aug 2013)

I recall my first time. I took a couple of pedal strokes and accidentally started going a lot faster than I anticipated. That was during the test ride and I knew I had to have it! The jittery sharp handling would have to be dealt with later!

Good lick, keep riding, but if you are nervous, ride around car parks or somewhere open a few times.


----------



## ClaireSaud (13 Aug 2013)

I've only been riding my road bike for 3 months so I can sympathise. My first ride was scary - especially trying to dodge potholes and road kill. I still have "hairy" moments every now and then due to the light handling but there is nothing like the adrenalin rush of riding a road bike. Keep riding it to get used to the saddle and positioning and you'll soon love your new found friend. In a month or so, you'll be giving advice and encouragement to a new road bike rider... good luck


----------



## fimm (13 Aug 2013)

+1 to everything above, but especially Fubar's suggestion - my b/f did this for me when I got my road bike and it does make things easier - after a bit, move the bars back in stages.


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2013)

Shortmember said:


> I switched from a flat handlebar hybrid to a Dawes Giro 300 but I could never get on with the drop bars,no matter how much I persevered.So I took a hacksaw to the bars and cut most of the curved part off,turned the butchered bars upside down and fitted them 'bullhorn' style with the brakes positioned on the remaining section of the upward pointing curved end.
> It may not be an elegant solution to the problem, but I find the bike feels a lot more comfortable to ride now.


 
That is utterly criminal!


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> That is utterly criminal!



Life sentence  Crimes to bikes


----------



## Rob3rt (13 Aug 2013)

To the gallows, it is so bad there will be no last meal privilege!


----------



## Kies (13 Aug 2013)

I have no words :bad


----------



## NicciT (13 Aug 2013)

Brilliant thread - brings back fun memories of handling my road bike. I got back on my old hybrid the other day - now that felt weird!


----------



## Saluki (13 Aug 2013)

jo_e said:


> I'm not quite brave enough to clip in yet. I took the SPD pedals off my mountain bike after faceplanting in the local park when a yorkshire terrier on a tripwire ran under my bike. I was so surprised I just fell off sideways.  I will probably try them next week once I've got a few miles in.


Did you land on the dog? I might have made the effort if some owner with the extendo lead had let their dog run under my bike and caused me to fall off. I keep my dogs under control and expect others to do so. I could just be a grumpy old cow though.

When I got my Giant its predecessor was a really nasty Apollo XC-26 and it weighed about 40lbs and was a pile of poo. The roadie was twitchy beyond belief. I hung on to the brakes for grim death and descended my first hill at a whopping 5mph as I thought that I was going to die. By the time I had ridden from Strathpeffer to Beauly - mid way home and stopped for a cuppa, I was a lot happier with the bike & had sussed the gears out. By the time I had got home on the back road as I was not riding up and down Aigas hill thank you very much, I was smitten. The XC-26 went to the carboot sale 2 days later. I got £20 for it so was quite chuffed.
The Giant is now responsive rather than twitchy, the brakes are easily reached from the hoods and I always ride clipped in now.

Enjoy, those first few days are just the best on a new bike. The rest of the days are pretty epic too.


----------



## Archeress (13 Aug 2013)

I like reading threads like this, but never really had these feelings. I'm a child of the late 70's / early 80's and you either rode a road bike or a bmx. MTB's were as I remember them were still in their infancy. I had my first road bike at age 10.

Hugs
Archeress x


----------



## Eribiste (13 Aug 2013)

My first new road bike is my Boardman Road Race, which I've had for about a year now. I used to have a Pashley Roadster Sovereign; a lovely bike to ride, with loads of style, but being rather heavy and having only five gears I was never going to be strong enough to talk it into going up and over any serious hills, so I sold the old gentleman and bought the boarder from a well known motor factors.

First impressions? Quick, especially uphill, with great acceleration, but blow me, the saddle hurt, and boy was it twitchy! It took me about 40 miles and almost as many twitchy moments to get used to _thinking_ a turn instead of actually making the turn, like I used to have to do on the gentleman's town bike. Furthermore I needed about 150 miles and two changes of saddle to get my tail tough enough for the job of riding a road bike. Now I've got used to it, I really like it. I've just got to get good at riding it now.


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Aug 2013)

Archeress said:


> I like reading threads like this, but never really had these feelings. I'm a child of the late 70's / early 80's and you either rode a road bike or a bmx. MTB's were as I remember them were still in their infancy. I had my first road bike at age 10.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


 
They where called racers then ! None of this fancy road bike stuff  I got a green racer for my birthday when I was 7 or 8 and the police stopped me crossing the road to the park to try it out . They said the bike was to big for me and I went home in tears . My mum went to the police station and they all left work in tears  She never did hold back when someone upsets her little soldier  Im 40 now and she still does it


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2013)

I had a racer as a kid from about 12 to 16. Then got a job and purchased a 531c Raleigh with Shimano 600/Ultegra.

OMG was it twitchy and fast compared to a racer. You soon get used to it.


----------



## jo_e (14 Aug 2013)

Saluki said:


> Did you land on the dog? I might have made the effort if some owner with the extendo lead had let their dog run under my bike and caused me to fall off. I keep my dogs under control and expect others to do so. I could just be a grumpy old cow though.



Alas, no, I missed. ;-) 
I know the extending leads are handy if the dog is a frequent escapee, but can't stand it when they are given full length of the lead across a divided path when there are acres of grass on either side. 
The woman walking the dog barely acknowledged the incident, scooping up her precious bundle and tutting at me. 



Saluki said:


> When I got my Giant its predecessor was a really nasty Apollo XC-26 and it weighed about 40lbs and was a pile of poo. The roadie was twitchy beyond belief. I hung on to the brakes for grim death and descended my first hill at a whopping 5mph as I thought that I was going to die.



That sounds a lot like me on Monday night.  



Saluki said:


> Enjoy, those first few days are just the best on a new bike. The rest of the days are pretty epic too.



I really enjoyed yesterday. Just getting ready to leave again and it's hammering down with rain. Waterproofs or car? :-/


----------



## jo_e (14 Aug 2013)

Chose the waterproofs. Things to add to my shopping list: Overshoes, mudguards. Ew.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Aug 2013)

We never called them 'racers'. There were 'racing bikes', and 'touring bikes' and just 'bikes', but never 'racers'


----------



## Fubar (14 Aug 2013)

Archeress said:


> I like reading threads like this, but never really had these feelings. I'm a child of the late 70's / early 80's and you either rode a road bike or a bmx. MTB's were as I remember them were still in their infancy. I had my first road bike at age 10.
> 
> Hugs
> Archeress x


 
Me too, I had a Raleigh Arena (my brother had the bigger Olympus) with the dreaded suicide bars - and always referred to them as racers. #feeling_old


----------



## sleaver (14 Aug 2013)

When I was a kid, a friend of mine had an old racer and I can remember trying to ride it and I hated it because it was so twitchy. I can also remember that at the time, I had a good old Releigh Lizard.







Fast forward a good few years to a couple of months ago and getting my first road bike, I was also nervous on my first ride because it was twitchy. However over time I've just got used to it and use it to my advantage now to avoid potholes or lumps of horse mess on country lanes. Even to a point of leaning it over quite a bit in a corner, thinking this is going to end badly, but making it through the corner without issues.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Aug 2013)

Fubar said:


> Me too, I had a Raleigh Arena (my brother had the bigger Olympus) with the dreaded suicide bars - and always referred to them as racers. #feeling_old


 
what are these suicide bars everyone talks about, they all just look like bars :/


----------



## thegravestoneman (14 Aug 2013)

Fubar said:


> Me too, I had a Raleigh Arena (my brother had the bigger Olympus) with the dreaded suicide bars - and always referred to them as racers. #feeling_old


 
I had an arena as a christmas prezzie and my first new bike replacing my chopper. I thought it was an awful thing, suicide levers yep terrible things, something to squeeze as you went over a wall, through a hedge, into the back of a parked car, into the lake, passed your house and a load of other places you didn't want to be.


----------



## youngoldbloke (14 Aug 2013)




----------



## Dan Ferris (14 Aug 2013)

My first ride i was the same, but i then went out again the next day to face my fear and now hooked. Each time i go out i have to learn a new evasive move but it just speeds up the reactions.


----------



## Leodis (14 Aug 2013)

Got my first road bike ride coming up soon, first time using clipless as well..


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Aug 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> View attachment 27692


 
I had those as a kid, we never called them suicide bars then. Why now?


----------



## inkd (15 Aug 2013)

Hmmm. Have not been on a "racer" since I was lad, since then its been MTB and now on my hybrid. I am meeting up with @Monsieur Remings end of the month for a 40 miler and all this talk of twitchiness and brake reaching is getting me anxious. Have not seen my old school pal for over a decade so mate, it might be a good idea to give me a little crash course on a road bike. My old racer had suicide bars and the butterfly levers but that was a lifetime ago.


----------



## Devonshiredave (15 Aug 2013)

Fell off my brand spanking new road bike first time out after the switch from my old MTB and found it very lively too. Couple of rides out and all that passed. I now love the bike and wouldn't go back to a MTB. Maybe a hybrid as my N +1? Roadies are lush! Just registered for the Ride London for next year fingers crossed.


----------



## jo_e (15 Aug 2013)

Devonshiredave said:


> Fell off my brand spanking new road bike first time out after the switch from my old MTB and found it very lively too. Couple of rides out and all that passed. I now love the bike and wouldn't go back to a MTB. Maybe a hybrid as my N +1? Roadies are lush! Just registered for the Ride London for next year fingers crossed.



Me too, hope I get a place. Lots of training needed though, may need to find a local training buddy.


----------



## dave r (16 Aug 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> View attachment 27692


 

Yes I remember them, add those to a cheap set of side pulls and you would have been better off putting your foot in the spokes.

This is my tourer from the 1980's


----------



## User16625 (16 Aug 2013)

WTF? Why do so many people find their first time on a road bike so difficult? If it was your 1st time ever on 2 wheels then fair enough. When I was young my first ride on a road bike may have only been up the street on a rusty old thing, but it felt wicked being able to go so much faster for the same amount of effort. I was used to BSO mountain bikes and BMXs as a kid. The gear levers were on the downtube if I remember rightly and it wasnt until years later I had my first decent road bike.



buggi said:


> get back on it tomorrow, you will find it much better. soon you won't want to go back to an MTB unless you're actually going off road.


 
This.
A MTB on the road feels like a go kart on an F1 circuit. I hate road riding on it but off road is brilliant. I also feel much safer, even when riding along clifftops than I do taking my chances with the cagers.


----------



## jo_e (16 Aug 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> WTF? Why do so many people find their first time on a road bike so difficult? If it was your 1st time ever on 2 wheels then fair enough.



Bit harsh?  Thought this was the beginners section and just wanted to start a conversation. It's bigger & less stable bike than my old bike and I found it difficult to control as important things like brakes were no longer where I expected them to be. 
I did 40 miles on it over the next two days, give me a break.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Aug 2013)

jo_e said:


> Bit harsh?  Thought this was the beginners section and just wanted to start a conversation. It's bigger & less stable bike than my old bike and I found it difficult to control as important things like brakes were no longer where I expected them to be.
> I did 40 miles on it over the next two days, give me a break.


Your body memory will soon learn to deal with what you call ''less stable'' and, crucially, where the brakes are. I've a mixture of road bikes - tourer and ''racers'' - after a while the different ways they handle simply tell you how to ride them. The first time I took a carbon bike down a steepish hill it felt twitchy, compared to the alu and steel bikes I'd ridden. The next few times I began to realise it was just quicker to respond and more manoeuvrable so I relaxed. And then it was just responsive; for me to take advantage of when a pothole or a wet drain cover appeared. I'm pretty sure you'll find something similar once you're used to it.


----------



## Leodis (17 Aug 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> WTF? Why do so many people find their first time on a road bike so difficult? If it was your 1st time ever on 2 wheels then fair enough. .


 

You ok riding a penny farthing?


----------



## RWright (17 Aug 2013)

Fubar said:


> Me too, I had a Raleigh Arena (my brother had the bigger Olympus) with the dreaded suicide bars - and always referred to them as racers. #feeling_old


 
In the mid to late 60's...I was young , my cousin that was a few years older got a racer, except here we called them British racers or English racers. I think we used both words, I didn't know the difference between British and English when I was about 7 or 8 years old anyway. 

I also had a Raleigh in the late 80s with the suicide levers. About the only thing they were good for was maybe knocking off a little speed to make a turn.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Aug 2013)

I rode bikes as a child until my 10-speed racer was stolen from school when I was 13 years old. I bought a 16-speed racer to replace it ... 20 years later!

It took me about 45 seconds to get used to cycling again after that 20 year break, and using that bike with its indexed gears and different handling. The bike was much better than anything that I had ever ridden before.

A few years later, I bought a 24-speed mountain bike with unfamilar 'Rapidfire' shifters and v-brakes, huge knobbly tyres, but no suspension. It took me about 2 minutes to get used to that bike.

The mountain bike was eventually replaced by a bike with front suspension, suspension seatpost, 27-speed gears and disk brakes. That took about 3 or 4 minutes to get to grips with!

What really shocked me was how much more traffic there was on the roads, and how aggressive and impatient many drivers had become. It took me 24 years (and counting) to get used to that!


----------



## Evogirl (17 Aug 2013)

I've had my road bike just over a week and second time out I couldn't unclip and was clipped by a car, sent me sprawling and my new bike is at the LBS awaiting a new rear mech hanger, which may have to be ordered from Germany it being a Canyon bike. I'm ok though confidence took a hit and seems a while until I can go back out.


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2013)

Do you have the pedals on the lowest tension so you can clip out easily

Hope any resultant ails heal quickly


----------



## User16625 (17 Aug 2013)

jo_e said:


> Bit harsh?  Thought this was the beginners section and just wanted to start a conversation. It's bigger & less stable bike than my old bike and I found it difficult to control as important things like brakes were no longer where I expected them to be.
> I did 40 miles on it over the next two days, give me a break.


 
Sorry mate, didnt mean it like that. I suppose its like going from standard stick gearing you find in most cars to a ferrari with those "flappy paddle" things that Clarkson refers to them as. 40 miles in 2 days isnt bad for anyone. Its bloody brilliant if your just startin out.


----------



## Fubar (17 Aug 2013)

jo_e said:


> Bit harsh?  Thought this was the beginners section and just wanted to start a conversation. It's bigger & less stable bike than my old bike and I found it difficult to control as important things like brakes were no longer where I expected them to be.
> I did 40 miles on it over the next two days, give me a break.



That does come across as very harsh, though notice an apology so fair do's - I think we all have to remember the difficulties starting out (again!) and appreciate that in the Beginners Section there will be, surprise surprise beginner questions.


----------



## Fubar (17 Aug 2013)

Evogirl said:


> I've had my road bike just over a week and second time out I couldn't unclip and was clipped by a car, sent me sprawling and my new bike is at the LBS awaiting a new rear mech hanger, which may have to be ordered from Germany it being a Canyon bike. I'm ok though confidence took a hit and seems a while until I can go back out.



That is very unlucky! GWS and try to get back out as soon as you feel able, will help to build your confidence up. All the best, Mark


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> What really shocked me was how much more traffic there was on the roads, and how aggressive and impatient many drivers had become. It took me 24 years (and counting) to get used to that!


 
This was what I fell over a few years ago, with me having been cycling so long, its been over 30 years since I came back to cycling, I hadn't noticed the change in the way people were driving, it was a gradual deterioration, but I had two crashes, the one in 2005 I was carrying too much speed down a cycle path with a slow moving line of traffic on my right and got taken out by a car turning through the line of cars, the second one in 2007 I was clipped by an overtaking car whilst trying to get in position to turn right, the second one led to a trip to A & E and three weeks off work, whilst laid up I had time to think about the way I was cycling and the way people were driving and when I got back on my bike I started to change the way I was cycling and developed a far more defensive style.


----------



## Surrey (17 Aug 2013)

One difference now from when I used to ride when I was a kid is the number of drivers who want to kill cyclists. In the six short weeks I have bin riding I have had two drivers deliberately try and force me off the rode and another bimbo drive her car straight at me when she was overtaking another cyclist on the other side of the rode.


----------



## jo_e (17 Aug 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Sorry mate, didnt mean it like that. I suppose its like going from standard stick gearing you find in most cars to a ferrari with those "flappy paddle" things that Clarkson refers to them as. 40 miles in 2 days isnt bad for anyone. Its bloody brilliant if your just startin out.



No worries, but I think you make a good comparison. 
Gears took a few mins to work out but I still got caught out on steep uphills once or twice, pushing the wrong lever, running out of steam and stopping dead. No one saw it though, so it didn't happen.  

Braking on the hoods seems really hard, not sure if it's hand strength, reach, or just not enough practice. This is my main worry at the moment. I like to be able to stop!

I was doing 18 miles a day on the MTB (now I'm aware that it was a bloody painful slog!), despite being "wobbly" on the road bike I cut my journey by 10 mins each way, and I was taking my time. Bit chuffed with that, I wasn't trying very hard and wasn't hot and bothered like I usually am arriving at work. The hills were so much easier. Bloody love that bike. Apart from the saddle. The saddle hates me.


----------



## vickster (17 Aug 2013)

Get a new saddle...if of the female persuasion, look at the selle Italian diva gel, £60 but well worth the outlay IMO


----------



## buggi (17 Aug 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> WTF? Why do so many people find their first time on a road bike so difficult? If it was your 1st time ever on 2 wheels then fair enough. When I was young my first ride on a road bike may have only been up the street on a rusty old thing, but it felt wicked being able to go so much faster for the same amount of effort. I was used to BSO mountain bikes and BMXs as a kid. The gear levers were on the downtube if I remember rightly and it wasnt until years later I had my first decent road bike.
> quote]
> Strangely, i bought an MTB recently and my first time home i was bloody useless on it. has flat pedals so kept trying to clip out, couldn't pull the pedal up so couldn't get my act together at junctions, couldn't get used to the gears, hated going so slow (bag of nerves on the roundabout!) and it totally took me by surprise how used to my road bike i had become. I mean, it's only 15 years since i've been on one FFS.


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Aug 2013)

Hi Jo
I got my first road bike at the beginning of the summer after always riding a hybrid. I have spent a hugely enjoyable summer holidays exploring the differences and braking from the hoods has been the biggest thing to get used to.
After asking for advice on here, I have tilted my handlebars slightly upwards (as someone on your thread suggested) which has helped but also got used to the need to brake earlier than with the disc brakes on my hybrid.
Having said that, I did 44 miles above Pateley Bridge yesterday including some very steep ups and downs (well, for me anyway!)
On my old bike, my knees would be aching today. As it is, knees are fine but my hands are killing me from all the braking!


----------



## dave r (17 Aug 2013)

jo_e said:


> No worries, but I think you make a good comparison.
> Gears took a few mins to work out but I still got caught out on steep uphills once or twice, pushing the wrong lever, running out of steam and stopping dead. No one saw it though, so it didn't happen.
> 
> Braking on the hoods seems really hard, not sure if it's hand strength, reach, or just not enough practice. This is my main worry at the moment. I like to be able to stop!
> ...


 
Can your brake levers be adjusted for reach on your set up? I have SRAM Rival on my geared bike and I was able to adjust the reach and improve my comfort and braking.


----------



## jo_e (17 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Get a new saddle...if of the female persuasion, look at the selle Italian diva gel, £60 but well worth the outlay IMO



Thanks for the recommendation. I will give it a few more weeks and if I still have problems I may look into getting a new one - have to wait 'til payday September though!


----------

